# DP free- a bit of advice and a helping hand



## rheaux (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey DPSH

DP is seriously devastating. I suffered from it 24/7 for over 4.5 years- January 2010 to around October 2014.

I know how miserable it can make you feel. Like your mind is 10,000 km away. Like your body is an empty vessel. Just remember, misery loves company. You may gain strength from knowing that you're not alone in your struggle, but don't let the connections you have made here or in real life lead you to become unaware of, or forget the fact that commitment to improvement is so crucial

In addition to DP, I dealt with anxiety, major depression, psychotic depression, psychological trauma, and substance issues. I have since recovered from all, and have been able to maintain stability. Recovery is an uphill battle, and it's not linear. Sometimes you will get worse before you get better. Don't let that deter you. Believe in your own resilience. When you deal with depression and afflictions such as these, you become surrounded by clouds that make it hard to see that happy, productive days are a possibility. After coming out of 5 years of depression, I was completely stunned at the fact that apathy, sadness and/or despair didn't have to be my default mood. It was mind blowing to experience the plasticity of the human brain first hand. It felt a bit awkward and overwhelming at first to experience mood in a more "normal" way. I hadn't done it before. Years of mental health issues took a toll on my cognitive abilities, but today I am the sharpest I have ever been.

If I could go back and do my life over again, I wouldn't take back those years, because they caused me to seek depth, and have made me a lot stronger of a person. Yes, you may DP. Yes, it's not the best experience. But it is an experience, and all experiences carry with them learning opportunities.

If anyone has questions or wants to chat about recovery, diagnosis, your well-being, etc., just send me a message. I'd love to hear you out.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Great post, very insightful. Glad to hear you're doing so well, it offers a lot of hope for the rest of us too.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

What's the single best advice you can give to sufferers?


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Can you please share what helped you recover? Were you on any meds? Any tips regarding diet, exercise or anything else?

Also, did you have the "blank mind" from the DP? (no inner monologue)


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you have any visual problems?


----------



## oolongmonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

Why make such posts and give no advice?


----------



## rheaux (Nov 9, 2012)

I recognize this is very late and apologize for not responding to you all. I am opening to answering any questions you may have if you would like to send me a private message.


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

I sent you a message rheaux


----------

